# Sportsman 400 HO????



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My wife won one of these last year and it seems very sluggish. I have a Grizzley 700 and maybe i am just used to real POWER. The Polaris maxes out around 35 mph and will not spin the tires in gravel hardly at all. Does this sound normal or could there be something wrong(carb, jets)? Also, the battery seems to loose all of its starting charge within a few days. I took it to the dealer and they said everything was ok. My Grizzley can sit for 6 months without starting it and it fires right up every time. Does anyone own one of these machines? If it is normal i can live with it(i don't have to ride it after all)but i would like to make sure something isn't wrong. -)O(-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is the equivalent of comparing your 350 engine to the in your truck to the 3.3L in your caravan although 35mph sure seems slow. Additionally, the sportsman 400 still weighs about 100 lbs more than your grizz.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

it's a polaris... you have to use your grizzly to take your mechanic along when the polaris is ridden. sell it and get her something else.. JMO


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Our family has older 400's and 500's. No battery problems as you discribed and they all spin wheels in the gravel, but not a lot. Top end seems a little low, but then again I'm to **** scared to go any faster.

As stated, big difference between a 400 and a 700 in any of the manufacturers.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe your clutch isn't locking up like it should? or a magneito problem?


----------

